
Show HN: Butternotes – site for exploring music theory - dizzystar
https://www.butternotes.com/
======
dizzystar
Hi;

This is a site I've been working on over the past 2 weeks or so. I have a lot
of work to do on it still, but wanted to get some feedback on what I have so
far. I plan to add about every scale I can find, along with chords,
progressions, etc.

Information about the stack, further plans, and how this is done is found on
the about page.

This isn't tested on all browsers. I'm definitely interested in learning how
that is working out.

